# bicornate uterus



## bnd27 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an irregular heart shaped uterus.

We are going to start trying to plan a pregnancy in the coming months.

I have an ultrasound pic of my uterus, I only actually have the scan as I had some other problems a few years ago.

This will be my first child.

Just wondering who else out there is concerned about this - also how severe this regularity seems?
(pic attached hopefully)

Gyno said at the time (since we weren't family planning its just an issue she noticed) , keep this scan pic for later on, may need a C-sec, baby may not be sure where to sleep but may not be any problem.
I've read a number of horror stories which the gyno never stated. (multiple miscarriages and very premmie babies - along with healthy too)


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I also have a heart shaped uterus. It made me worried, but didn't cause any problems. Both boys were born just a few days past 40 weeks, both were head-down and I had straight-forward vaginal deliveries. With my younger son, he tended to hang out in a funny position, and during pushing my midwife did a gentle external straightening out, which seemed to move things along, but I don't know if that was related or not. Just my experience, but I hope your pregnancies and births are similarly uncomplicated!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

My sister and I both have this. Each of us have one child. Her DS is completely healthy, mine has a genetic condition completely unrelated to my uterus or his birth. I had a c/s due to his condition (looking back, I feel it was unnecessary) and my sister had a c/s because her DS was transverse. She tried everything in the weeks leading up to delivery and he just wouldn't turn.


----------

